# Peppa Pig



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I read a request for a Peppa Pig pattern recently. Maybe this will help whomever was looking for one. It's free.

http://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/family/515452/peppa-pig-knitting-pattern


----------



## knitter4years (Oct 22, 2011)

I've never heard of Peppa Pig but she is adorable. I'm so glad I saw this post.


----------



## Penev (Apr 17, 2011)

I saw a link to Peppa Pig a few months ago and had a look at the cartoon online. Peppa has a little brother George so made him instead for a little boy turning one yr old in the UK.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

You did a super job. He's cute.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

He is so so so cute....even my hubby who happened to pass by saw and said it was cute and I should make it for our gr-daughter...i think I will make one for myself!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, have been looking for this pattern.


----------



## Heartbeat (Apr 27, 2013)

Am desperate to find pattern for george can u help me please


----------



## Penev (Apr 17, 2011)

I just knitted peppa pig and made overalls instead of a dress. I think I used the dress pattern for the pants but sewed the middle of the hem to make leg holes. And added the pockets with straps and buttons for a fake overall bib front. You can find the link to peppa above on this thread.Good luck! It is an easy pattern and the pigs look very cute.



Heartbeat said:


> Am desperate to find pattern for george can u help me please


----------



## Heartbeat (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks very much this will make a little girl very happy


----------

